# Type of Algae?



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

I have three things to address. First is this black short-threaded algae that's starting to show up in my Betta 10g tank on a few plants. I suspect this is the beginning of BBA. Is this correct? If it is, can I temporarily transfer my Siamensis Algae Eater over from my 40g to take care of this problem for me? My only concern is, I have Red Cherry Shrimp in this tank as well. Will the SAE eat the shrimp?

Secondly, you can see a clear goo-like substance with a black dot in the middle. Is this a limpet snail? At first I thought they were eggs from either the Nerite or the Yellow Mystery snail I have, but I realized they don't look like eggs and they're moving, but very slowly. If they are limpets, should I be worried?










And finally, I've been fighting this brown algae in my 40 gallon. None of my eaters seem to be able to control this, not my Starlight Pleco, my Otos, or my SAE, or my millions of MTS. This seems to grow in rings and streaks. It's pretty clear they're thriving on the light, as they don't grow on the glass where the light is weak. I do regular water changes with this tank. I wouldn't mind this algae except it's extremely hard to scrape from the glass. I have to use my muscle to actually get this off the glass and my arm is tired before I'm even done scraping. This algae isn't showing up in any of the algae sites I've been reading to try and identify this.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

No clue on the algae, but if the snail is a limpet I personally would not worry.


----------



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Found out what it is. It's indeed a limpet.

First algae is Staghorn, second is Green Dust Algae, which is attracted to glass, nothing else. Reason behind this is I have my lights set on a 15 hour cycle, which is too long. I've since turned it down to 10 hours.


----------

